# Taxidermy gurus bash away!



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok you taxidermy gurus, my friend decided he wanted to try taxidermy. He got some coaching and did this mount for me. He's not a professional and has never entered a contest. He asked me to post some pics and let you guys cut him up so he can get better. I think it's awesome myself. For the people who wanna bash the size of the deer, that's my fault. It was a 3-4 year old steer. No Nads. I knew where he was and went there intending to arrow him and i did just that. If you don't think he's a trophy I can arrange a time for you to kiss my butt. I like him. So anyways, please don't bash the work if you're not any better. My friend would like some constructive criticism so he can get better. So let it fly.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I am not a taxidermist but it looks pretty darn good to me. I also think that is a cool looking deer!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I really like that base. Good lookin mount too. If its a trophy to you who cares what others think


----------



## geauxtigers1421 (Oct 25, 2011)

Not a taxidermist but that's a damn good mount to me!! Looks extremely natural and I really like the base!


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I would take my deer to him if he were close! The only thing I see is the eyes look a tad droopy for some reason. Not a tax. so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## geauxtigers1421 (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree with chop! Would definitely let him do mine when I get one if he were close.. The eyes do seem a little droopy but I actually like that. Looks calm


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I made the base. That's as close to taxidermy as I can get. lol


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it looks awesome. Very cool base. Congrats. Love the velvet.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

For a first time mount job I think it looks pretty good. really like the base.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

The base is awesome, and the mount looks good to.


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

Go big red, blackshirts, and 5x


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it looks great.


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

geauxtigers1421 said:


> I agree with chop! Would definitely let him do mine when I get one if he were close.. The eyes do seem a little droopy but I actually like that. Looks calm


It really looks good. The eyes do look a little droopy or squinty to me. May just be the pics. He will do great if he sticks with it.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

P&y only said:


> Ok you taxidermy gurus, my friend decided he wanted to try taxidermy. He got some coaching and did this mount for me. He's not a professional and has never entered a contest. He asked me to post some pics and let you guys cut him up so he can get better. I think it's awesome myself. For the people who wanna bash the size of the deer, that's my fault. It was a 3-4 year old steer. No Nads. I knew where he was and went there intending to arrow him and i did just that. If you don't think he's a trophy *I can arrange a time for you to kiss my butt. *I like him. So anyways, please don't bash the work if you're not any better. My friend would like some constructive criticism so he can get better. So let it fly.


You want someone to kiss your butt?


----------



## jvaughn92 (Feb 5, 2012)

i think thats a great mount and a great deer... i'd like that deer any day. like said before i think the eyes are a little off. i dont see much of an eye lid and i think thats about all.

i put pics on there to show an example of what i meant. and this is my first buck i ever killed and i am very happy with it as well so please no bashing on it either lol.. and i wasnt by any means saying this deer was better mounted or comparing him to this taxidermist, i was just showing an example of what i meant on the eye. he did a great job and thats a great base as well. i wouldnt hesitate to use him if he was close... great looking job!


----------



## jlg0020 (Nov 7, 2011)

your friend has talent for sure


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

overall a good looking mount. he should keep at it, and go to a few state competitions to further his knowledge. He will learn alot from judges and get 1 on 1 critiques on his mounts and how to fix the errors. well worth it.

A few things i see that can be corrected:

antlers look to be tipped foward a tad too much.. but thats something you need to notcie on the skull before mounting. not 100% but most of the time the 1st 2 inches of the antlers flow pretty much in line with the bridge of the deers nose.. but every deer is different, so its tough to make that call without measurements.

the earbutts seem tapered a little thin and elongated. blend the clay more onto the earliner further to get rid of that hourglass look. most mammals earbutts are about the diameter of the widest part of their ear. push the ears in towards the skull more and use reference for shape of claywork and you will be set.

the tearducts need a little work. thin them as thin as possible before mounting. cut a slot to tuck them in the foam, and before mounting, roll a piece of clay on the upper area of the tear duct that once you tuck the skin in, you can squeeze the clay to pinch the skin and hold it in place.

eye shape looks close. reference will fine tune that, but overall not bad.

under the nosepad, put a thin layer of clay. use this to get both nostrils symetrical.

as far as airbrushing goes, I would use more burnt umber around the eyes instead of the paynes gray or black you used... and the inside of the nostril should be more fleshy..

keep at it. visit a state convention, and until then, get on taxidermy.net and read EVERYTHING they have to offer.





Heres a trailcam pic i have, i drew some lines to help you out.

the black line shows you the antler tilt compared to the bridge of the nose

the other 2 black lines show you the widest part of the ear, also the widest part of the earbutt... same size

the pink outlines the ear/earbutt

the orange outlines the muscles to rebuild with clay

the red indicates a triangle that is depressed into the claywork seperating the muscles.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

heres the pic with no junk in the way


----------



## jvaughn92 (Feb 5, 2012)

yes taxidermy.net forum is a great site to be on for refrences and he can learn alot from it.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

its 1AM and im bored... so i figured ill go an extra step to help you out.. lol


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

looks good...not your buddy's foualt, but I hatet eth deep dish behind the shoulder that some to the pedastal moulds come with.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

His work looks better than 75% of the work folks post of supposed pro taxidermists!
He's got talent thats for sure, the skys the limit for him!


----------



## jimbohunter (Oct 15, 2009)

Hats off too Jersey Jay on taking the time to help the new kid on the block. Nice posts by all.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Jimbo did a good job on him considering he has pretty much no experience...Now if I could talk him into mounting my Pronghorn we could see how he did on one of them.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I think one person mounting your pronghorn was wrong enough!!


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Good job for a beginner. As Jay said the antlers are tilted forward too much. But they are also mounted too high producing a ridge like effect that isn't present an a live deer. Deer don't have big noticeable pedicals like elk. The deers antler base should be lower, more flush with the contour of the head. 

The ear butts are a tad too high too. If you look at the live deer Jersey posted and draw a line between the ear "V" and the nose tip you will notice the eye is above that line. On your mount the line goes through the eye.

The eyes on your deer aren't "perfect" but they aren't bad either and are better than the one jvaughn posted. Sorry j ,not bashing, just disagreeing in a friendly way (I hope).


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

looks good


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

*Gotta agree!!!!*



goatboy said:


> His work looks better than 75% of the work folks post of supposed pro taxidermists!
> He's got talent thats for sure, the skys the limit for him!


......this pretty much sums it up!!!!


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

That mount looks really good I think thats the best first mount i have seen if you want some good feedback post that thing on taxidermy.net.


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

Keep up the good work, the best way is to keep at it, and learn.


----------



## red oak (Sep 10, 2008)

the antles are set to high. this puts the hair patterns off and things like ear postion and the eye skin.nice job keep it up


----------

